# Puyo Puyo/Puyo Pop



## lars708 (May 22, 2017)

So ye I got Puyo Puyo Tetris on release but I haven't really gotten around to play it until just recently AND I LOVE PUYO PUYO BUT I'M SO BAD AT IT! I can only set up chains of up to 3 if I'm lucky and every time I go online there are people who get 8-10 chains which completely DEMOLISH me. 

Still fun tho, I promise. 

Are there actually people here who play Puyo Puyo? It appears that not many people know about it as this is the second game in the series to release outside of Japan (in Japan there are tons of games, in fact, a new 3DS game came out last year and it looks so good I need it). I mean I've known about it for quite a while because of the Puyo minigames in Sega Superstar games but this is the first time I've actually played the 'main' game.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Was thinking of buying the 25th anniversary box of Chronicles but eh not worth it for just a theme and random soundtracks. But yeah the tetris editions look real fun.


----------



## lars708 (May 24, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Was thinking of buying the 25th anniversary box of Chronicles but eh not worth it for just a theme and random soundtracks. But yeah the tetris editions look real fun.



I don't have a Japanese 3DS sadly...
Though if you have basically any Japanese last gen console you could get it on one of those. Apparently Puyo Puyo Tetris was available on Wii U and 3DS in Japan.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

lars708 said:


> I don't have a Japanese 3DS sadly...
> Though if you have basically any Japanese last gen console you could get it on one of those. Apparently Puyo Puyo Tetris was available on Wii U and 3DS in Japan.



Recently got one, and I was looking to order something along with my Pok?mon Sun copy but ended up with a box of Neptunia badges. And yeah they are probably on eshop or someone have them physical as well probably.


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2017)

I got Puyo Puyo Tetris as well (it's a little too cute). I just realize now that prior to this game that I haven't played Puyo Puyo game in YEARS. It's kind of okay I guess but I prefer Tetris... even though I screw myself over every game xD

But overall imo: Puzzle league > Tetris > Puyo Puyo.

Puzzle league rules!


----------



## lars708 (May 24, 2017)

Nox said:


> I got Puyo Puyo Tetris as well (it's a little too cute). I just realize now that prior to this game that I haven't played Puyo Puyo game in YEARS. It's kind of okay I guess but I prefer Tetris... even though I screw myself over every game xD
> 
> But overall imo: Puzzle league > Tetris > Puyo Puyo.
> 
> Puzzle league rules!



Oh yeah, Puzzle League is a thing... Forgot about that! I personally don't have a favorite I like them all equally


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Never played Puzzle League actually but I love me some Tetris (64 is the best tbh ). Probably would like those Puyo games since I'm a sucker for those aha.


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2017)

Speaking of 64 I just remembered some of the most amazing puzzle games like Tetrisphere, Wetrix, and Puzzle Bobble 2. Can't ever forget Wario Woods to SNES either. Ooooohhhh how I miss playing those games! T_T


----------



## Sig (Jun 6, 2017)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE~!!!!!!!!!!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEE

- - - Post Merge - - -

ive only played 15th anniversery and like 2 minutes of uhh 7? idk but i LOVE IT


----------



## lars708 (Jun 12, 2017)

Sig said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE~!!!!!!!!!!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ive only played 15th anniversery and like 2 minutes of uhh 7? idk but i LOVE IT



Omg Haidorenjia

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm getting better at this, can now consistently get chains of 5 and if the puyos are in my favor I can get up to 8 chains  Raffina and Rulue are definitely my favorites

RAINBOW DELUXE
FIGHTING QUEEN


----------



## lars708 (Aug 14, 2017)

This thread is absolute proof that Puyo is dead LMAO


----------



## Rasha (Aug 14, 2017)

lars708 said:


> This thread is absolute proof that Puyo is dead LMAO



like ARMS?


----------



## lars708 (Aug 16, 2017)

Bahamut said:


> like ARMS?



Yeah but at least ARMS sold well because it got a lot of attention from Nintendo, being the large company it is, it means that the game would sell decently well because every hardcore fan will get the game no matter what. Puyo Puyo does not have the same effect because the fanbase is small and the company that owns the rights to Puyo Puyo is not exactly known for quality games.


----------



## chillv (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm a fan of Puyo Puyo. I started with Mean Bean Machine and found out about the series through knowing about Puyo Pop Fever in Sega Allstars Tennis and looking up about it.

Also, Puyo Puyo Tetris is actually the forth game in the series to be localized in English.

The first was Puyo Pop/Minna de Puyo Puyo (Puyo Puyo for Everyone) on GBA

Then we got Puyo Pop Fever on Gamecube, GBA and DS

Although it wasn't translated in English (because tbh, the only Japanese in the game was instructions and voices), the 3DS remake of the arcade version of Puyo Puyo Tsu (2) was included in Sega 3D Classics Collection on 3DS which came out before Puyo Puyo Tetris

Now, we have Puyo Puyo Tetris.

I haven't played the others, but am familiar with games like the original Puyo Puyo, Puyo Puyo Sun, Puyo Puyo Fever 2, Puyo Puyo 7, and Puyo Puyo 20th Anniversary (please tell me I got that number right)

I'm not super good at the game, but have been improving. I can make chains, but I need to work on different formations. I'm also trying to improve my Tetris with T-spins and combos as well as my Fusion mode skills.

I was already aware of Puyo Puyo Tetris before it was ever localized, but never thought it would ever be.


----------



## Rupleteaser (Aug 18, 2017)

I was real hyped for Puyo Puyo Tetris and got a tad too deep into learning about the origin of the series after playing it for a bit.
Madou Monogatari, and subsequently Puyo Puyo, is quite an enigma of a series, that's for sure.

Regardless, I've found myself enjoying Puyo more than Tetris. It takes a while to figure out exactly how in depth Puyo can be though, since it seems deceptively simple. I bet it'd probably be a bit more popular if people gave it a shot, which the Switch's small library at the time helped with that. Half of the appeal of PPT is it's versatility though, so a solely Puyo game would probably not fare well in the West.


----------



## lars708 (Aug 20, 2017)

Rupleteaser said:


> I was real hyped for Puyo Puyo Tetris and got a tad too deep into learning about the origin of the series after playing it for a bit.
> Madou Monogatari, and subsequently Puyo Puyo, is quite an enigma of a series, that's for sure.
> 
> Regardless, I've found myself enjoying Puyo more than Tetris. It takes a while to figure out exactly how in depth Puyo can be though, since it seems deceptively simple. I bet it'd probably be a bit more popular if people gave it a shot, which the Switch's small library at the time helped with that. Half of the appeal of PPT is it's versatility though, so a solely Puyo game would probably not fare well in the West.



That's exactly what I did as well omg


----------



## FlyingSpaghetti (Aug 21, 2017)

Huh, an actual puyo puyo thread here.

I got into puyo after watching all the cutscenes from puyo puyo tetris online, and now I'm honestly just obsessed with puyo. Shame we've only had puyo puyo tetris in English in the last ten years, which is missing a lot of fan favourite characters. Everyone I know that has it only got it because it had tetris in it and they have no idea what puyo is, so I don't really get to play it against people very often (I don't like touching puzzle league because I can get really worked up if I'm puyo vs tetris).

I'm not crazy good at puyo but I do aim to improve; I can do consistent 5 chains.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 23, 2017)

I play Puyo Puyo Tetris for the PS4! I'm about halfway or so completed with story mode, though some of the CPU opponents can be very difficult at times, haha... //looks at Ecolo


----------



## Rupleteaser (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah Ecolo is no pushover in story mode and even less so in just normal Vs. Mode.
I found him pretty much the only hard part of the story mode, moreso than the actual final battles for some reason.


----------



## Akira-chan (Aug 24, 2017)

woah a puyo thread?
nice

i mostly got into it from watching PPT videos, and i playe PPVS2 alot with friends. not really good at it but i can be decent enough i guess.


also got in because bug boy is 2 good


----------



## lars708 (Sep 1, 2017)

ANYONE with Puyo Puyo Tetris Switch, hmu! I need more people to play and practice with! Right now I am able to pull off 7-8 chains pretty consistently.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2017)

Bought 3D Puyo Puyo Tsu on the 3DS eShop just now  Needed some more gold coins for that salty splatoon theme and I kinda wanted to try a Puyo game at one point =D


----------



## lars708 (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Bought 3D Puyo Puyo Tsu on the 3DS eShop just now  Needed some more gold coins for that salty splatoon theme and I kinda wanted to try a Puyo game at one point =D



Is that Japanese only? I'd buy that!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2017)

lars708 said:


> Is that Japanese only? I'd buy that!


Don't think it hit the EU/NA eShop but yeah I have a Japanese new Nintendo 3ds so it's there for me. You can get it the Sega 3D Classics Collection though (think it's some collection/compilation cartridge with old SEGA games).


----------



## lars708 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Don't think it hit the EU/NA eShop but yeah I have a Japanese new Nintendo 3ds so it's there for me. You can get it the Sega 3D Classics Collection though (think it's some collection/compilation cartridge with old SEGA games).



Oh yeah I think I'll get that. But ideally I'd want to download Puyo Puyo Chronicles. DUMB REGION LOCKS!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

lars708 said:


> Oh yeah I think I'll get that. But ideally I'd want to download Puyo Puyo Chronicles. DUMB REGION LOCKS!



Yeah, seems those old VC standalones/other newer Puyo's might be Japan only, and I agree that region locks suck A LOT. Hope you can get the cartridge soon, or maybe find a cheap Japanese 3ds model to get them!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, seems those old VC standalones/other newer Puyo's might be Japan only, and I agree that region locks suck A LOT. Hope you can get the cartridge soon, or maybe find a cheap Japanese 3ds model to get them!



Tbh seeing how popular the game is in Japan, there will probably be another original game for the Switch which I can just download because there aren't any region locks on that.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

lars708 said:


> Tbh seeing how popular the game is in Japan, there will probably be another original game for the Switch which I can just download because there aren't any region locks on that.



Yeah, not gonna buy a Switch for that (not interested in any other stuff now either so) so glad they had some old VC titles there.

Tsu is very much playable in Japanese too, as long as you know how to save and resume etc.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 15, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, not gonna buy a Switch for that (not interested in any other stuff now either so) so glad they had some old VC titles there.
> 
> Tsu is very much playable in Japanese too, as long as you know how to save and resume etc.



I'd like to play Sun sometime as it introduced the chain animations I think. Emulators I guess...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Yeah, not gonna buy a Switch for that (not interested in any other stuff now either so) so glad they had some old VC titles there.
> 
> Tsu is very much playable in Japanese too, as long as you know how to save and resume etc.



I'd like to play Sun sometime as it introduced the chain animations I think. Emulators I guess...


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 16, 2017)

Hah being a HaCkEr has its perks! I have no reigon lock and got Puyo Puyo Tetris! I love the fact I can't tell what's going on and all I'm doing is look at the pictures and hope that's the right one... I figured out how to do Puyo Tetris swap mode! And how to do quick plays modes!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2017)

Lol omg Tsu stop being a complete ass on me now.. the second to last dude on the level 1 "tower" is a potato garbage freak x.x


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 18, 2017)

It's a beautiful thing when you're playing Pp-t swap on Switch with your lil sibling in the car then you arent doing tooo well but aren't doing tooo bad either but then... You get a purple and green match and then EVERYTHING chains so you get a 7 - 8 chain and watch as your lil sibling watches in horror as 6 garbage Lines fall.... THEN swap! Do do do.. going along doing Tetris then.. out of nowhere garbage blocks fill the WHOLE BOARD on their side and as you watch in awe of what you did they're looking on in horror..,.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes... Just got puyo Puyo Tetris physical collecter edition for my birth day!  Now to figure out how to manually set hard drop on permanently...,


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 23, 2017)

It's happening... Puyo's b-day is coming up! October 25th is the day Puyo was released! 

( I won't forget _This_ one! ) .... Unlike smash 4 or hhd....

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's happening... Puyo's b-day is coming up! October 25th is the day Puyo was released! 

( I won't forget _This_ one! ) .... Unlike smash 4 or hhd....


----------



## lars708 (Dec 7, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> Yes... Just got puyo Puyo Tetris physical collecter edition for my birth day!  Now to figure out how to manually set hard drop on permanently...,



Omg give me your friendcode I wanna play. Also hard drop isn't allowed in ranked play for Puyo Puyo so if you ever want to play on high levels you might want to try playing without it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



50m4ra said:


> Yes... Just got puyo Puyo Tetris physical collecter edition for my birth day!  Now to figure out how to manually set hard drop on permanently...,



Omg give me your friendcode I wanna play. Also hard drop isn't allowed in ranked play for Puyo Puyo so if you ever want to play on high levels you might want to try playing without it


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 16, 2017)

lars708 said:


> Omg give me your friendcode I wanna play. Also hard drop isn't allowed in ranked play for Puyo Puyo so if you ever want to play on high levels you might want to try playing without it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured "quick drop" wasn't when I saw the "pros" ( highest ranking ) replays of puyo not using it. 

Now in any Puyo mode I'm like " oh "dark prince" is using qucik drop at the speed of tetris? HERE COMES MY FOOT" 

And id love to friend another fan! I'm only good at Tetris rn tho....

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Omg give me your friendcode I wanna play. Also hard drop isn't allowed in ranked play for Puyo Puyo so if you ever want to play on high levels you might want to try playing without it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured "quick drop" wasn't when I saw the "pros" ( highest ranking ) replays of puyo not using it. 

Now in any Puyo mode I'm like " oh "dark prince" is using qucik drop at the speed of tetris? HERE COMES MY FOOT" 

And id love to friend another fan! I'm only good at Tetris rn tho....


----------



## lars708 (Dec 18, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> Yeah I figured "quick drop" wasn't when I saw the "pros" ( highest ranking ) replays of puyo not using it.
> 
> Now in any Puyo mode I'm like " oh "dark prince" is using qucik drop at the speed of tetris? HERE COMES MY FOOT"
> 
> ...



I'm only okay at Tetris, I think it's fun but Puyo is way more statisfying when you manage to pull off a nice chain. We could practice together!


----------



## lars708 (Nov 21, 2018)

Bit late to this but ayy new Puyo game

Puyo Puyo eSports and also a leaked game Puyo Puyo Champions but no news on that as of now.

If anyone wants to play Puyo Puyo Tetris or Puyo Puyo eSports for Switch hmu


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2018)

Bought Puyo Puyo Tetris on Steam on the sale now... duuude I'm loving that dank ****. Love the old throwing garbage on each other stuff aha.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 23, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Bought Puyo Puyo Tetris on Steam on the sale now... duuude I'm loving that dank ****. Love the old throwing garbage on each other stuff aha.



Are you a Puyo player or Tetris player?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2018)

lars708 said:


> Are you a Puyo player or Tetris player?



Doing that story mission mode whatever rn so I guess Tetris. I like both though.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 28, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Doing that story mission mode whatever rn so I guess Tetris. I like both though.



Story mode is like an introduction to all modes lel

Puyo Puyo here tho obv hehe


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2018)

lars708 said:


> Story mode is like an introduction to all modes lel
> 
> Puyo Puyo here tho obv hehe



Yeah, that mixed mode is hell though do I need to set CPU handicap to Spicy or lmao

Yeah ig I'm more used to tetris here but yeah both are fun.


----------



## duckykate (Dec 3, 2018)

ur gay if u play puyopuyo which is why i have it


----------



## lars708 (Dec 4, 2018)

katezilla said:


> ur gay if u play puyopuyo which is why i have it



Na, na na na na na na na na na na
Na, na na na na na na na na na na
Puyo Puyoo


----------



## Cress (Dec 4, 2018)

lars708 said:


> Na, na na na na na na na na na na
> Na, na na na na na na na na na na
> Puyo Puyoo



Are u trying to sing the main theme of Katamari


----------

